

Complete, the World's first community-based todo app - atto
http://www.completeapp.com/

======
effifuks
Thanks for posting about us atto, My name is Effi and I'm product / co-founder
@ Complete. We founded Complete with the idea that a social network can
provide so much more than entertainment value. With the right platform, people
can make daily life easier for each other through their support, advice and
connections. So Complete is where you can declare you tasks and goals,
publicize them and get great value back. I'm here to answer any question.

